# Lire une vidéo dans un PDF



## pommeN (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Étant actuellement en recherche d'emploi (je suis créatif publicitaire) et de missions free lance, je dois présenter mes travaux lors des entretiens.
Je viens de refaire ce "book créatif" sur keynote (sur le Mac) pour pouvoir le présenter sur min iPad. 
Il s'agit principalement de jpeg, mais il y a également deux vidéos.
Lorsque je fais un pdf de l'ensemble je peux le lire sans problème (les vidéos aussi) sur adobe reader sur Mac, en revanche, je n'ai pas trouvé d'application pour le lire sur l'iPad. IBooks, Pokelogue, Adobe Reader, CloudReader etc. Lise sans problème le pdf mais pas les vidéos qui sont insérées dedans.
Du coup j'ai acheté keynote pour iPad, mais il ne peut pas lire du tout mon book (problème d'optimisation : les images sont trop lourdes, les polices ne sont pas compatibles, etc.)
Comme je n'ai pas envie d'altérer l'apparence du document, je ne compte pas faire une version spécifique pour le keynote iPad.
Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait une application capable de lire sur l'iPad un pdf contenant des vidéos ?
Merci d'avoir lu tout ça....


----------



## quark67 (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, en faisant une petite recherche, je suis tombé sur ce sujet de forum : Playing embedded videos in PDFs on iPad des forums d'Adobe. Une des réponses oriente vers ce logiciel : « ezPDF Reader for iPad ». En parcourant la fiche iTunes consacré à ce logiciel, on lit : 


> Multimedia PDF Viewer - Audio and Video
> 
> ezPDF Reader is designed specifically for PDF documents and contents, but also able to play multimedia files embedded into PDF. (Multimedia file format must be compatible to your iPad)



Maintenant la « mauvaise » nouvelle : ce logiciel coûte 2,39 &#8364;.

J'espère que pour ce prix, il conviendra à ta demande .


----------

